# Gi sewing pattern?



## islandtime

Anyone have ideas where I can get a pattern to sew an Iai demo top?
.. Dogi,uwagi,keiko whatever you want to call it. We would like some with our school color and some nice material like silk brocade instead of the usual white,blue or black.
My wife is willing to do the labor if I can find a pattern other than ripping up an old uniform


Thanks
Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## tonbo

Well, from what I remember, this question was asked somewhere once long ago......and the response was less than overwhelming.

There are very few places that will share their patterns, from what I have been told and from what I have been able to find.  However, there are chances that you can go to costume shops (or even just cloth stores) and find patterns for traditional Japanese outfits (samurai outfits, etc.).  You might also check with the theater department at the local university.....sometimes, they can help hook you up with such stuff.

Finding a pattern online can be kind of tough.  I tried some time back, and was directed to two sites, both of which had shut down.

Two other avenues to think of:  you might visit with your local zendo (Zen monastery) if you have one in town.  They should have patterns for similar type tops, but wouldn't for things like hakama.

Second, you can maybe get ahold of Kim Taylor, an iai practitioner in Canada who's school makes and sells uniforms.  They may be able to work something out with you, either making your tops for you or maybe even sharing the pattern.  You can get ahold of Sensei Taylor here:

Sei Do Kai 
44 Inkerman St. 
Guelph Ontario 
Canada N1H 3C5 
519-836-4357 

Good luck, and I hope some of this has been helpful!!

Peace--


----------



## islandtime

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *Well, from what I remember, this question was asked somewhere once long ago......and the response was less than overwhelming.
> 
> Good luck, and I hope some of this has been helpful!!
> ............................................................
> Thanks for the response. Believe it or not I got a link from another board that was good..
> 
> http://www.round-earth.com/patterns.html
> 
> They had just what I was looking for and then some.
> 
> Thanks again
> Gene Gabel :asian:*


----------



## tonbo

Ya know, that name seems very familiar.  I think that was one of the sites that I was pointed to, and it was either down and out of action or being purchased by another company at the time.

At any rate, I was never able to go real far with it.  However, looks like it is back in action.  Looks like they have some great patterns, too!!

Thanks for posting this link, Gene.  I may have to spend some time there.... 

Peace--


----------

